# The Little House Out Back



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2013)

Found this great old photo from 1946. I'm the little guy on the right with my two cousins. The three guys in the back are my uncles. They are either cutting the grass ( weeds ) or digging a new hole for the privy. 

This house had more than once saved me from my grandpas mean old billy goat, Bachlor Button. The stupid goat would wait for me to get off my school bus and take off after me. I could just make it to the outhouse where I would be safe until Button lost interest and went back to the barn. Then I could make it to the house.

I swear I could see the devil in his eyes as he butted and knocked me on my ass. We also had two nannies.Josephine  and Rags. I got along fine with them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2013)

Great story and photo once again Pappy...thanks for sharing!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey That Guy.....I knew you wouldn't disappoint me. You nailed it. Love the goat.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Hey That Guy.....I knew you wouldn't disappoint me. You nailed it. Love the goat.



I please to aim . . . I mean ... Aim to please.


----------

